# Who can judge the best of these small flats boat?



## Coastdog1

I have rendered it down to 4;

17' flats Cat
16' Tran Baby Cat
18' Ultra Cat
17' NewWater Curlew (Late model with through tunnel)

Of all choices I believe the Tran is the best value for money but will defer opinion to the statistical results of fellow 2 Coolers.
With respect to those who participate and due to the need for local knowledge I would also like to gather information on where to locate the most popular of these boats in the interest of buying one.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bigdsduty

*Tran's Baby Cat*

I could post statistics but i won't, all I have to say is that it's going to be hard to beat Donny Tran's customer service, before, during and after the sale.

That goes an extremely long way in my book.


----------



## gregs1

I have not been on any of the Cats but I can speak for the Curlew. If you are after shallow water performance it is tough to beat. It also has a lot of usable space due to the 102" beam. The wide beam also allows you to take up to 4 large guys and still get very good shallow water performance. Fit & Finish is top notch. Storage space is great, really like the rod tubes below the deck. I could go on and on........

The only place to buy one is to deal direct with New water or find a used one (which does not happen often). I did see one about a month back for sale down in McAllen on craigslist though......


----------



## Coastdog1

Statistically speaking .......that makes 2 for the Tran baby cat. I haven't bought a boat from Donny but everyone seems to know him on a first name basis.


----------



## Coastdog1

I spoke with a fellow who was putting in his Curlew at Tai's in Seadrift last saturday. I've never seen a boat that gave off such a quality appearance. He raved about it.


----------



## delrod

wow, you're my doppelganger. i've been twisting my brain the last year or so over boats and list is surprisingly similiar. so here's my 2 cents. 
ultra cat- i know nothing
flats cat- cool web site, found several owners online who have cracking issues. found several say boat is great. jury is still out.( on unrelated note and sorry to fc owners, boat is ugly as 30 year old virgin)
tran baby cat- my pick, will be finalizing in next month, only question is whether raised console will overpower 16 foot boat( haven't made up my mind yet) like the way donnie does business, have not found any negatives on the company in my searches except some about popping hulls from other brands or something. i think that goes on just about everywhere. it amazes me how many shallow sport hulls are out there with different brand names. boat runs skinny, gets up skinny, and is the most seaworthy and driest of the little boats i have been in in chop. thing that impressed me with tran, i had quote sheets from 3 different companies last month, and tran was the only one that had tt and l, props, etc. in the price. what they quoted you was what you paid to drive off the lot. that wasn't the case with shoalwater, ranger.
new water- in my due diligence i had to check. that curlew is one sexy boat. i said i'm only gonna buy it once and money is no object. well they proved me wrong. i'm a public servant and i can't spend in the mid-forties for an 18 foot boat with a 115. the guy on the phone never came up with a price, he hemmed and hawed until i said are we talkin mid forties, and he said uh, yeah. i said thank you for your time and when my six numbers come thru for me i'll be back in touch.
so good luck in your search, drive em all and one will speak to you. hopefully in a month or so i can post up pictures of el gato flaco.


----------



## paragod

Stoner 17 cat


----------



## Coastdog1

*Problem is I'm a scooter addict. There I said it..*

But I need a bigger boat to complement my camp. (For guests and such).
Yeah the Curlew literally grabs at you but what would you do the first time you scraped over a pile of oysters?


----------



## skinnywater

*where did you get that scooter*



Coastdog1 said:


> But I need a bigger boat to complement my camp. (For guests and such).
> Yeah the Curlew literally grabs at you but what would you do the first time you scraped over a pile of oysters?


Who built your scooter, what is the length. I am thinking of down sizing my scooter!

thanks in advance


----------



## Coastdog1

Scuse me I had to look up the word "doppelganger" followed by Stoner's web site. My impression is that Stoner is a regional "cult" boat of the lower Texas coast and not so well known save for a 100 mile radius around Corpus. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep their 17' in mind.


----------



## Coastdog1

I home built it in 1998 and it's still going strong. Dimensions are 10'-6" long and 5' wide.


----------



## superproboat

Take a look at the scat cat at proboatcustoms.com ,thanks


----------



## Redfishr

Tran...


----------



## jhbarc

I can give you a totaly biased opinion . I love my 18' Ultra Cat I have never been in any of the others you have mentioned but the one I own is the best. lol


----------



## txshockwave

I would look at a boatright.


----------



## Bigdsduty

*Stray Cat*

Go check out Tran's new mid sized cat.  I call it the stray cat. It's shallower, more comfortable, faster and drier. It's a Baby Cat on roids.


----------



## Coastdog1

If it's the 18 footer you speak of there's one down at McAllen with a 175 Suzuki for sale for $21995. I'm captivated by the Cat hull concept but a little edgy about the 18's hull weight; 1450#! If the stray cat is not the 18' please let me know.


----------



## Coastdog1

Ok, Ok, you don't have to fish them all you just have to vote your choice. Uh..... you have one vote.


----------



## Bigdsduty

*Stray Cat*

Tran's new one is more of a 19' Baby Cat. Take the Baby Cat and make it 19' long, wider, faster, more comfortable and drier.

I think he has only made one so far and it was his R&D model, but I believe he has one in the mold that will be for selling.


----------



## kcliff

Yea I am waiting to get a Tran as well. I did test ride a baby cat with a raised deck and I wasn't crazy about it. I would buy a used one at a good price, but I WOULDN.T have a 16' built with a raised deck- a little slower and the turns are sort of crazy you really have to slow down. It also takes up deck space. I cant wait to see the 17' Tran Cat Donnie is going to make. but as far as 16' scoooters go the baby cat is #1 in my opinion. I would take it over some of the 18' i have seen


----------



## Coastdog1

Point taken. A "scooter" with raised console takes away from it's minimalistic purpose. This 17 footer you mention has my interest. Sounds perfect for a 115 hp.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Sow Trout

I needed a bigger scooter to get people and supplies to my cabin in Baffin so I went from a 18' to a 20' no sides Shallow Sport. It has a raised console and will accomodate lots of stuff.


Coastdog1 said:


> But I need a bigger boat to complement my camp. (For guests and such).
> Yeah the Curlew literally grabs at you but what would you do the first time you scraped over a pile of oysters?


----------



## bwebster

Mosca is making a cat now, worth checking out. Boats are made to order in Corpus...dont know many Mosca owners that arent happy with quality


----------



## kenny

Ok,
I'll play. I'd at least take a ride in a 17' Flatscat.

After eight years I'm finally getting a new trolling motor mount so it will be out of the way!


----------



## KMock

*Great small boat*

I don't know if you have seen the New 16' Shoalwater cat, but I would suggest looking into it. The boat is the same wide hull as the 19' cat, just chopped down. Holds a 90hp and will run +- 41 mph. Will run in a true 3", comes with a livewell, and a very spacious floor plan. Great boat.

Don't know if your interested, but I have a Newwater Avocet for sale. Not a scooter, but very slick looking. Fishes great with a lot of storage and low hours. Just a suggestion.


----------



## LBS

The Baby Cat has the least amount of deck space of tran, flatscat and the ultracat. But I wouldn't pick the flatscat over the tran or ultra in that small of a size.


----------



## surfspeck

I own a 16' Majek Texas Skiff, great little boat especially when its not real rough. Once it gets very rough your gonna get wet. Shallow running and drafts in 5 to 6". Its a nice boat for running around POC or the Rockport area, but not at all ideal for running big open water.


----------



## fishsmart

I run a Chiquita scooter tunnel boat 14.5' x 7' with a 50hp TLDI. The boat is made by Marine Service in Port Lavaca. Floats in 5 runs in 3 with jackplate and cupped prop. Top speed 28-30 mph with 2 people and gear. Safely run in the rough water at POC Wed and Thu this week.

Charles


----------



## Coastdog1

I had no idea Shoalwater had a 16 foot Cat. It definitely fits my ideal and your suggestion definitely deserves some research. My opinion; I like the Shoalwater stylewise but give Tran more points for being "bullet proof".
I pondered the Avocet for a long time and almost considered making an offer low enough to compensate for what I considered weakness compared to the Curlew. (I just don't want to deal with mud in the cockpit). Avocet is a very,very desireable boat but I think I could cover the price of a brand new Baby cat for what I'd have in it.


----------



## Coastdog1

Works for me. I studied up on the 18' Ultra last night. It appeals to the minimalist kind of like a stripped down 18.5 Shallowsport. (A different class than the Baby Cat).


----------



## Coastdog1

Now you're talking bullet proof! But one thing I want out of this next boat is a smooth Cat ride going into a 15mph headwind when crossing Espiritu Santo bay.


----------



## Coastdog1

Man, I was expecting a distribution of opinions centered around one brand. So far there has not been a concensus save for a slight advantage to the Baby Cat. Come to think of it last time I went by Gander Mountain on 290 they had 3 of them. Availability is definitely a factor in this poll.


----------



## delrod

i'm with you, i've had the same problems. the baby cat seems to be the winner in my mind in that class but it's not without problems. the shoalwater has a livewell and the tran doesnt'. if you need it, you could rig up something, but you hate to do that on a brand new boat. i drove from ft. worth to o'conner to drive the shoalwater 2 weeks ago. called two days early to confirm, when i got there they didn't know i was coming. had a 16 with a 60 four stroke on it. had the wrong prop. drove 700 hundred miles round trip for a test drive that wouldn't get on plane with 2 guys, no gear, and no fuel. they are off the list now no matter what their boat will do. makes me wonder if they will be in business a year from now. wasn't gonna put this out, but it's been this long now and i never heard from anyone, so , so be it. talked to tran on the phone today and they said their 17 cat is a year out at least. my brain is tired from this whole deal. on a positive note, i'm committed to something, i bought the lowrance hds 5 from cabela's today. i may not have a ride to fish on, but i will know where i'm at and how deep the water is anyway.


----------



## Mako232

Now that the Shoalwater is in the discussion I will chime in on the 14.5 Cat I purchased about a year ago. Mine has the 60 Etec, excellent little motor, very stingy on fuel and oil. Hull is good for fishing 2 people, It has average speed, does run shallow. The ride is good, better than expected for a small boat. I mostly drift fish and went with the "less is more approach", no power pole or trolling motor to maintain or add extra weight. My thought would be if you added that gear consider a bigger rig. CoastlineTrailer, definately top notch. Overall, a good package for what I wanted to spend. I bought it from the guys in POC. Their communication style is "laid back", however once I had their attention they worked hard to ensure customer satisfaction.


----------



## Coastdog1

It's too bad the 17' is out a year but at least I won't have to weigh it's merits for my immediate purchase.
Thanks!


----------



## bleb

How about a tunnel ECC vantage ?


----------



## tcjay2

My vote is for the 15 ft JohnSport built by John Hobbs in Pt. O'Connor. Not sure if he will still build one, as I have heard he may only be building the 19 ft. I've had mine since 2005 and it does unbelievably well in the chop and in the shallows. I launch out of Charlie's or POC pretty exclusively, so we fish a lot of the same waters. I recently hung a 115 ETEC on mine and couldn't be happier so far. Great hole shot and about 40 mph wot. By the way, that looks like a San Marcos boat. I owned one built by Scottie and Nelson.


----------



## jwest

*Shoalwater*



delrod said:


> ...i drove from ft. worth to o'conner to drive the shoalwater 2 weeks ago. called two days early to confirm, when i got there they didn't know i was coming. had a 16 with a 60 four stroke on it. had the wrong prop. drove 700 hundred miles round trip for a test drive that wouldn't get on plane with 2 guys, no gear, and no fuel. they are off the list now no matter what their boat will do. makes me wonder if they will be in business a year from now. wasn't gonna put this out, but it's been this long now and i never heard from anyone, so , so be it.


I actually have had a great experience with shoalwater. I'm shopping for a boat too and called and spoke to Gene about 4:30 one afternoon and I was on the water at 9:00 a.m. the following morning. About a week later I called back to test ride the same boat again. Once again, I was on the water first thing the next morning. While we were on the water, I asked Gene how different props perform, etc. He actually took the boat out of the water and we went back to the shop, changed props right there and went back out. I'm REALLY impressed with shoalwater's customer service. That being said, if your truly interested in a shallow-running boat, I think you owe it to yourself to give them a call.


----------



## Priority1

Wow

"Take a look at the scat cat at proboatcustoms.com"
"Stoner 17 cat"
"I would look at a boatright."
"Go check out Tran's new mid sized cat"
"I went from a 18' to a 20' no sides Shallow Sport"
"Mosca is making a cat now"
"I don't know if you have seen the New 16' Shoalwater cat"
"I have a Newwater Avocet for sale"
"I own a 16' Majek Texas Skiff"
"I run a Chiquita scooter tunnel boat"
"Now that the Shoalwater is in the discussion I will chime in on the 14.5 Cat"
"How about a tunnel ECC vantage"
"My vote is for the 15 ft JohnSport"
"I actually have had a great experience with Shoalwater"

I find it incredible that the original post asked about four specific boats and more than half of the replies from other members are telling him about different boats &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. Ok, I know &#8230;.. I need to lighten up, but Geeeeeeeeeeeez
I guess that's why its called an "Open Forum"


----------



## jwest

Priority1 said:


> Wow
> 
> "Take a look at the scat cat at proboatcustoms.com"
> "Stoner 17 cat"
> "I would look at a boatright."
> "Go check out Tran's new mid sized cat"
> "I went from a 18' to a 20' no sides Shallow Sport"
> "Mosca is making a cat now"
> "I don't know if you have seen the New 16' Shoalwater cat"
> "I have a Newwater Avocet for sale"
> "I own a 16' Majek Texas Skiff"
> "I run a Chiquita scooter tunnel boat"
> "Now that the Shoalwater is in the discussion I will chime in on the 14.5 Cat"
> "How about a tunnel ECC vantage"
> "My vote is for the 15 ft JohnSport"
> "I actually have had a great experience with Shoalwater"
> 
> I find it incredible that the original post asked about four specific boats and more than half of the replies from other members are telling him about different boats &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. Ok, I know &#8230;.. I need to lighten up, but Geeeeeeeeeeeez
> I guess that's why its called an "Open Forum"


I guess some of us just get caught up with "trying to help"...good intentions anyway. I apologize if I helped get off the subject. I think all of the boats mentioned originally are great boats. Thanks for keeping your post on the original subject too while pointing out that we had gone off track...sarcasm


----------



## 3192

_"flats cat- cool web site, found several owners online who have cracking issues. found several say boat is great. jury is still out.( on unrelated note and sorry to fc owners,* boat is ugly as 30 year old virgin*)"_

Funny stuff there! 8*)
I never did find a FC owner that had those 'cracking issues'. I did hear (not confirmed) of one cracking that was left in a slip over a year. We love our FC....it is a _fishing boat. _I really don't need glitter in the gelcoat or spinners on custom aluminum wheels to fish. Good luck with your choice...gb


----------



## Coastdog1

Thanks for sorting out the non control group. Don't worry. I'm going to post a pareto analysis after the resposes slow down. I can pretty much guess how it's going to turn out. Something else you might have noticed is that no one is providing information as to where any of these used boats are. I'm interested in buying one of my 4 favorites but that isn't to say I wouldn't go after a 14.5 Shoalwater or even a Maverick.


----------



## Coastdog1

The tensile stress transverse to the tunnel has to be huge with all those 90 degree angles. It's what all bay boat designers have to learn to overcome because the through tunnel is absolutely here to stay.


----------



## Coastdog1

You got me on that one. I'll LOL when you tell me how simple it is.


----------



## Salty Dog

galvbay said:


> _"flats cat- cool web site, found several owners online who have cracking issues. found several say boat is great. jury is still out.( on unrelated note and sorry to fc owners,* boat is ugly as 30 year old virgin*)"_
> 
> Funny stuff there! 8*)
> I never did find a FC owner that had those 'cracking issues'. I did hear (not confirmed) of one cracking that was left in a slip over a year. We love our FC....it is a _fishing boat. _I really don't need glitter in the gelcoat or spinners on custom aluminum wheels to fish. Good luck with your choice...gb


One of my fishing buddies has an older Flats Cat, I think about a '93-'94 model, that cracked down the middle of the hull in the "tunnel" area. I know it isn't a tunnel but the area between the two halves of the hull. It started getting water in the hull and upon inspection had a large crack running from the transom forward.

It ended up that the insurance co totalled the boat. My friend bought the hull back from the insurance co and had Bill Allison fix the hull. He had to cut out a pretty large section of the deck. Then he re-did the crosspieces like how he makes the newer Flats Cats and then he replaced the deck.

His boat had never been stored in a sling. Just on a trailer. We thought maybe he hit something but I don't know what it would have been, there was never an incident that just stood out as "the reason" it occured. Just years of normal use. One time he slid over a horizontal submerged log that might have caused it but I was in the boat when that happened and I don't think that was the case. It wasn't like a hard hit, one side of the boat just slid over the end of the log that was floating just under the water's surface. It is just the only occurance we could think of at all that might have possibly caused it. But again, I really don't think so. I have bumped into the dock harder that we hit that log w/o doing any damage.

He still has the boat, has since repowered and it is still going strong.

I would not let it keep me from buying one. I like the boat. It fishes well, gets where we need to go. No telling how many fish have been caught on that sucker in the last 14 or 15 years. If I were shopping and found a good used Flats Cat and liked it I would not hesitate to buy it. In fact, my brother, knowing my firend's story well, bought an 18' Flats Cat just last summer.

I will be more than happy to provide contact info for my friend if anyone wants more info on it. I am sure he'd be happy to tell the story. Just shoot me a pm and I'll give you his name and phone number.


----------



## Coastdog1

*Very helpful info. Just for grins here's a pic of he most helpful person ever...*

He lives on Lane Road and if any of you recognize him you'll know what I'm talking about.

Thanks for helping sort things out.


----------



## Mako232

Priority1 said:


> Wow
> 
> I find it incredible that the original post asked about four specific boats and more than half of the replies from other members are telling him about different boats &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. Ok, I know &#8230;.. I need to lighten up, but Geeeeeeeeeeeez
> I guess that's why its called an "Open Forum"


We are with the government and we are here to help.


----------



## crabbeater




----------



## kenny

Coastdog1 said:


> The tensile stress transverse to the tunnel has to be huge with all those 90 degree angles. It's what all bay boat designers have to learn to overcome because the through tunnel is absolutely here to stay.


Flatscat is a superior design, and other are only nibbling around the edge with their kind-of tunnels.


----------



## hotfoot

*this one lives on lane road also*


----------



## Coastdog1

The 18' fits me best out of the Ultracat line up. I may be down to my camp in Seadrift this weekend or next. Will you be around for a "sea trial"?
P.S. Where did you buy yours?
Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## Coastdog1

Crabbeater,
I don't know if that picture is the real you but that scenario is the real me!


----------



## crabbeater

Coastdog1 said:


> Crabbeater,
> I don't know if that picture is the real you but that scenario is the real me!


this is someones elses pic of a baby cat in action. you can see how she drafts with all the aluminum platforms,coolers, and 2 people.


----------



## orthofisher

*Tran Baby Cat*

I bought a Tran Baby Cat to run shallow and to be able to access the back lakes up and down the Texas coast. This little boat (16') did everything I hoped it would and more. With the 90 Yamaha we had no trouble getting up in 6 to 7 inches of water. What was surprising to me was that it ran relatively smoothly and dry thru heavy chop.

Donnie at Transport was very accomodating with custom rig out of our boat. If you can think of it, they can put it on your boat. They had the prop pitched exactly right so there was no issues of inefficiency at either low or higher rpms.

I highly recommend that you take a test ride in all these boats and check out how they ride and are finished out both electrically, mechanically and structurally before you make your final decision. I promise you it will be worth your time if you want to feel really good about your decision.


----------



## Coastdog1

That's what I"ve been looking for in this series of reports;total conviction! The Baby Cat appears to be precisely I want for the reasons you just expounded on.
I'm about out of patience trying to find a used Baby Cat and Donny may get an order yet but if you happen across a used one please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## POC Transplant

Coastdog1 said:


> Now you're talking bullet proof! But one thing I want out of this next boat is a smooth Cat ride going into a 15mph headwind when crossing Espiritu Santo bay.


Then the Shoalwater cat is your boat. I have a 19' and I was able to run 47 mph (wot) across 2' chop. Faster I went, smoother it was.


----------



## Blue Fury

get a Mowdy!!!!!!!!!! i spun her up in that picture too...


----------



## ShaloowMinded

If you have the money the curlew is by far the best out of those four choices.....Flats cat is great also....Your welcome to come demo both with me as I have access to both


----------



## orthofisher

*Baby Cat Photo*

Here is a photo of the Tran Baby Cat. No matter which boat you choose, the raised console is really great for dry storage, keeping you dry(spray does not reach you as much) and being able to see better into shallow water due to the height. Hope this helps CoastDog. PM me if you have any questions about this boat.


----------



## Coastdog1

Now I ask you..... just how much more sexy can a 16' boat get???


----------



## TKoenig

There is always TFs shallow sport!!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170088&highlight=TEXAS+FLATS&page=15


----------



## RRIVERA

I know we were asked about four particular boats, but what about the Shallow Sport 15Ft? I know Shallow Sport to be a shallow running boat. 
:fish:


----------



## marty benge

ultra cat 18 is smooth dry and shallow with a 38 gallon gas tank in the hull. I just sold my first one with a 90 yamaha. Putting together new 18 ultra cat 3-1-09 Texas Tops starts alluminum work next week any questions on set up.... let me know. good luck marty


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN

Coast Dog 1 - I have absolutely no use for a scooter but that boat makes me want one. That's got to run in ankle deep water, or is that a stretch?


----------



## Coastdog1

Ankle deep is about 3". I think 4" is about as shallow as I want to go for extended distances. The axis of my propshaft is about even with the bottom of the hull which provides a point of reference (engine is fixed, no jackplate). A friend who has a 21 Majek runs just as skinny but he can't get up as shallow which is equally important to running ankle deep. 
Scooter fishing is a different dimension. Sort of like the difference between offshore fishing off a panga or a diesel cruiser down in Mexico. One is much more comfortable but the other is much more mano a mano with the elements and the fish.


----------



## kemahguy

What's the max hp on the 16' baby cat? How well does the boat perform w/ two people in it? What dealerships carry them? I really like the way this little boat looks and I'd like to find out more. I've been wanting a scooter type boat for a long time, but I still haven't made my mind up on which one I want to get, it's a really tough decision.


----------



## Fishdaze

kemahguy said:


> What's the max hp on the 16' baby cat? How well does the boat perform w/ two people in it? What dealerships carry them? I really like the way this little boat looks and I'd like to find out more. I've been wanting a scooter type boat for a long time, but I still haven't made my mind up on which one I want to get, it's a really tough decision.


I would go straight to the factory.

http://www.transportboats.com/


----------



## Bigdsduty

*Baby Cat*



kemahguy said:


> What's the max hp on the 16' baby cat? How well does the boat perform w/ two people in it? What dealerships carry them? I really like the way this little boat looks and I'd like to find out more. I've been wanting a scooter type boat for a long time, but I still haven't made my mind up on which one I want to get, it's a really tough decision.


Tran sells direct. No distributors.

The Baby Cat can handle a 90hp on the back and will run close to 40mph. I rode in one this weekend during a wind storm (30+mph) across a fairly rough bay, never got beat up and never got wet. I was really shocked as I expected to get a little bit of both no matter what boat I was in, but the little Baby Cat really made me a believer. If I had the money I would own my 21' cat and a Baby Cat. Contact Donny @ Tran Sport.


----------



## marty benge

I have only ran one flats cat it was brief after a repower. Tran builds a very good boat and does take care of his customers well.I am finishing putting together my 2nd. 18 ultra cat so naturally thats my choice, handles chop well, runs dry as any,and very shallow.Those new water boats are nice just ran a curlew we repowered,I just like some sides.good luck marty


----------



## fishsmart

Suggest you consiider setting up the shalllow water tunnel boats with the jackplate setup so the bottom of the skeg is even with the bottom of the boat when the jackplate is fully raised.

Charles


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

there are a few used Curlews around...I know of one for sale down in the Arroyo.

They are by FAR the best shallow running craft on the flats.

I own an Ibis, and have had 1 Baymaster and 2 ShallowSports....I can attest that New Water Boats are hands down in a different league.

Kinda like comparing a Cadillac vs. Rolls Royce.....both are really nice, but are in 2 different leagues.

Be patient and wait for a good used Curlew to come available.


----------



## jshepherd55

*I love your boat!!*



Coastdog1 said:


> But I need a bigger boat to complement my camp. (For guests and such).
> Yeah the Curlew literally grabs at you but what would you do the first time you scraped over a pile of oysters?


Hey I love your boat could I possibly buy it from you???


----------



## jshepherd55

Also what brand???


----------



## shallowgal

Holy thread resurrection Batman!


----------



## InfamousJ

woahhhhh


----------

